# Update on my 2016 outdoor grow



## Nana_66 (Aug 19, 2016)

I have been growing these since May 15. 2Jack Herer. 3 Amnesia Lemon. 2 Sweet Purple. They all have been flowering for 5 weeks now. Any comments on how my girls look is much appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nana_66 (Aug 19, 2016)

More pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nana_66 (Aug 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi Nana, welcome to MP. Looks like your having some fun growing. They look nice. What size buckets are those?  They look like they may need some flowering nutes to help them really flower.  Nice work.  Let us know if you need any help.. and again... welcome.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 21, 2016)

look good bud, but if they were in the ground in good soil, these would be alot fatter 6 or 7 footers  with 4x to 10x more budding sites... sorry, dont mean to be critical. still look good!! JEALOUS!!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## Nana_66 (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcomes. Had to bring girls inside to finish, i lost one plant, to mold within the top cola. The humidity here, with the hurricane & relentless rain, was all it took. Could not salvage the Sweet Purple. All others have adjusted well to being brought indoors.  Really putting on the frost now. Will try to post more pics when i get home later. 

Sent from my 9020A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nana_66 (Sep 4, 2016)

Sent from my 9020A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nana_66 (Sep 4, 2016)

Sent from my 9020A using Tapatalk


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 5, 2016)

i have not grown outdoors for a couple years now because of constant mold issues. always rains every day it seems as soon as buds start packing weight. next spring, i am gonna do some looking to find a very mold resistant strain(s). i soo miss the bulk.. NICE BUDS, bud..


----------



## The Poet (Sep 6, 2016)

Nana_66,

   Hi and welcome to the forum.
They are all so 'healthy' looking. 
Good drainage and the sun is all these plants want.


                    The Poet...


----------

